# Suggestion: time to divide the "What are you doing?" thread



## GotGarlic (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi, admins & mods  Remember when DC divided the "What are you baking today?" thread by years because it got so unwieldy? I think it might be useful to do the same, or something similar, with the "WAYD" thread. 

I noticed that the first page of posts has disappeared from the thread, making me wonder whether it has become compromised in the database. Also, just now, I responded to a post there and when I went to edit it, this showed up in the quoted portion instead of Outpatient/Chef Munky's post:



Chef Brian said:


> Hello Norma,
> 
> Nice to be here looks like a great forum for foodies like me  ;-)
> 
> Cheers,



Good thing I noticed and deleted it. Otherwise, it would make no sense and might be  offensive and/or hurtful to Munky, unintentionally on my part. 

Thanks for your consideration.


----------

